# Havanese and ITP(thrombocytopenia)



## JacksonB (Dec 9, 2010)

Jackson is a almost 4 year old Havanese. We took him in for his 1st ever ear infection on Monday. Vet did not like the red patches around his ears and towards his temples. I thought is was from the itching that Jack was doing. He ran blood work and it came back with his platelets at 30,000(norm 160,000+)! The next day he ran it again, was at 20,000. We started him on prednisone for 10 days and he wants to run the panel again. Also treating his ear infection which is clearing up.

Funny thing is that Jack is acting normal. Maybe a little quietier but so are we. My question is-has anyone ever experience this? He means the world to our family..we take such good care of him and he is such a good dog.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, dear. Please keep the Forum posted.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't heard of it but I'm sure someone here will have some information. Please do let us know how he's doing. I hope this treatment returns him to normal soon. What did the vet say?


----------



## JacksonB (Dec 9, 2010)

The vet feels like he will be fine...But I need/want for sure answers. If it wasn't for his ear, I wonder how we would have found out. Maybe when it would have been too late. When I got home on Monday, I looked over his body and that's when I just knew he had it. I found red/wine colored marks which is really bruising in various places on his body. He was just groomed 2 weeks ago and I brushed him out last week. Never saw anything. Vet feels we caught it early-just glad I was proactive in seeing his ears.

I guess it's just one of those things, doesn't matter how good the breeding is(he comes from a great champion line), food, walks and training. It is just an auto immune issue. Crazy, what are the chances that my dog has auto immune issues- I suffer from some major ones.

So far he is handling the drug well. Really don't see any effects-no increase in thirst, food or temperment. But it might take a few days. But his family of six is very worried.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, thank God you took him in for the ear infection. I don't know anything about this and hope he will be ok. I wonder what these means for him. Can he live a normal life on meds? Kisses and hugs to the little boy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have not heard of this, either, but please keep us posted on what is going on with him. Did you look it up on the internet (of course, sometimes it can scare you to death!)? Does the vet think the ear infection may have triggered it? I hope he will be fine soon and you will get some answers.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I Googled ITP it was 6 pages no wounder you are worried and it seems so technical. Do you live in a area where their are Ticks?
The site said to keep Jackson rested indoors you do not want him hurting himself like bruising or getting cut. I hope he gets well soon.:grouphug:


----------



## JacksonB (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's concern. I will keep you posted on Jackson. 
He really wants to play and go Hav crazy- we are keeping him nice and calm so that there is no chance of accidents(not that there usually are any). But those little eyes just are looking at me..play time now!

I do wonder if it was triggered by the ear infection..auto immune is so strange- stress can even trigger it. 

We live in Northeast Ohio- he is totally indoor, except for walks and bathroom. So I think the chance of ticks are minimal- but a friends child did get one on them about 3 wks ago...so I will ask the vet. But I would think that the time spent outside in the yard-not really by any brush or trees-and the fact that he has a long cut with lots of hair- would be in his favor of not getting a tick. I also brush him every few days.

Thanks for the support..needed now. Just thankful he is acting like himself. He has had only 2 1/2 days of his 10 day script-so crossing my fingers on how he responds to any side effects and hopeful for his numbers to rise on the 17th. I hate waiting.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not familiar with this either but I will pray for Jackson. I'm sure it is very difficult to have to wait for answers and I hope it's all good news for Jackson and your family.


----------

